# Some advice on snowboard stance widths.



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

how does it feel when you ride? if it feels right, who cares if it's set forward from the reference or whatever?

alasdair


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it a directional board with a set-back stance or a centered true twin etc???


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Is it a directional board with a set-back stance or a centered true twin etc???


It is the 07 Shaun White so there is a little more tip than tail. Never measured it.

Alasdairm: I was just wondering if anyone had experience with this because I haven't gotten a chance to ride yet. I'd rather not do it if someone already knows that the geometry of the board will be affected by this.

I ask this question because I only ever see people say widen or make the stance more narrow by moving both bindings one hole set closer or further from reference. No one ever mentions what if you only move one binding closer or further.

I deal with product placement in my company so I know a lot of the technical aspects about a product, but I am a total noob when it comes to setting up a stance. I just feel the reference 21' is not wide enough for my 9.5 boot and 5'10 180lb frame. If I move both bindings wider, then it becomes 23 and a quarter inches and that feels too wide.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

i guess my point is that somebody else could say "_don't do it - it will suck_" and you might miss out on a stance that really works for you, regardless of the fact that it doesn't make sense on paper...

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I wasn't going to go on just one person's comment. I would have gotten an idea if more people provided input.

At any rate, it wasn't meant to be a "how do you like it?" topic. I was just trying to understand the technicalities of stance widths in relation to the board's geometry.

I ended up mounting them with the 22'. I was flexing the board and doing ollies in the living room. It seems there is a slight difference because I moved the front binding up. The nose became a little stiffer. Not a huge difference from before and I am certain it won't affect my riding at all. Can't wait to try it out. The stance feels much more comfortable than the 21' reference. I also went from +18/-12 to a +21/-9. Can't wait to see how it goes on the slopes. From what I can tell right now, it is more comfortable than before.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

bring tools when your in the resort, than mess around with the stance, only way you'll find your optimal stance.
Couldn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Birk said:


> bring tools when your in the resort, than mess around with the stance, only way you'll find your optimal stance.
> Couldn't hurt to try, right?


Can't be more right about that. I guess it all boils down to my OCD lol. Just knowing that I am not exactly centered above the board's intended geometry kind of gets to me. I'll get over it. This is what happens when you have to wait for another damn week to go shred. I'm so effin anxious it's driving me nuts. I swear, if we had some real snow on the ground, I'd be outside jumping around on my board on flat land :/


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

^

I feel you on anxious vibe. I was messing with my 2 boards last night with angles and what not getting excited for my first trip this season this coming Saturday. I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

So I thought I might update you guys on how my stance worked out after moving the front binding wider and leaving the back one at reference. Everything felt good going down and all was well... until I started to initiate toe/heel side turns. There was a noticeable difference. Basically, it felt like I was riding switch when I wasn't. Was very uncomfortable for me so I had to change the stance. This time, I moved the front back to the reference and put the back binding one set wider. Worked out great. However, since my board is a slightly set-back twin, doing this made my tail pretty damn short. Ollying was of course poppy because of this, but I lost some stability. Something I am able to live with considering how much better the 22'' stance feels compared to the reference 21''.

So the moral of the story is, if you don't move your bindings in unison with each other, the board's geometry is noticeably affected.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I find it odd that the default stance on your board is at the last set of holes on the back foot. My stick is a direction twin (.5 set back i think)I have room to move back or forward. I just ride the default and it works. If you ride well with your current stance stick with it.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Leo said:


> So the moral of the story is, if you don't move your bindings in unison with each other, the board's geometry is noticeably affected.


Good to know. I have a board with a slight set-back stance and I was thinking about trying to twinish it up by moving the binders; guess I won't be doing that. Thanks for making a thread that I was contemplating making :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

milner_7 said:


> I find it odd that the default stance on your board is at the last set of holes on the back foot. My stick is a direction twin (.5 set back i think)I have room to move back or forward. I just ride the default and it works. If you ride well with your current stance stick with it.


I never said the default stance is at the last set of holes 

The default stance is at 21 inches and slightly set-back on a twin board. 21 inches is just too narrow for me. If I move both bindings one set of holes wider, the stance becomes 23 & 1/4 inches which is way too wide for my tastes. I want a 22 inch and in order to achieve that, I can only move one binding while leaving the other at the reference holes. Since my board is set-back a little, I decided I'd try to reduce some of the tip to make it more of a true twin by moving only my front binding one set of holes wider. Felt great doing ollys on both tip and tail, but when I was riding it just felt awkward. So I put the front binding back on the reference holes and put the back binding one set of holes wider. Basically, I am now riding a completely directional set-up lol. I still prefer that to riding a 21 inch stance though.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

It sounds like you've found something that works for you so I don't want to mess with your head much. 

Something to think about, have you actually measured where the narrowest point of the boards sidecut is and looked to see how the inserts are set up in relationship to it. The two often don't line up the way you think they would. 



Leo said:


> If I move both bindings wider, then it becomes 23 and a quarter inches and that feels too wide.


Most binding base plates allow you to make micro adjustments fore and aft without changing the mounting holes. Turn the disk 90 degrees.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> It sounds like you've found something that works for you so I don't want to mess with your head much.
> 
> Something to think about, have you actually measured where the narrowest point of the boards sidecut is and looked to see how the inserts are set up in relationship to it. The two often don't line up the way you think they would.


I have measured, but I already know what type of board my 07 Shaun White is anyway. Twin with slight set-back. I don't remember the measurements off the top of my head so I can't post numbers. 



Grizz said:


> Most binding base plates allow you to make micro adjustments fore and aft without changing the mounting holes. Turn the disk 90 degrees.


I have a 2010 Flow NXT-FSE on a Burton so I can't do this. All I am able to do with this setup is move the binding across the width of the board without using different holes.

Trust me, I wouldn't be posting this thread if I didn't already take all of those things into account. Anyway, I tested it out and found the answer myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> I have measured, but I already know what type of board my 07 Shaun White is anyway. Twin with slight set-back. I don't remember the measurements off the top of my head so I can't post numbers.


I knew you were aware your board was a set back twin, I'm saying one boards 2" set back will put you in a different location oriented to side cut than another boards 2" set back, even though both boards are set back twins.

Sorry to hear about the Flow/Burton combo. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I knew you were aware your board was a set back twin, I'm saying one boards 2" set back will put you in a different location oriented to side cut than another boards 2" set back, even though both boards are set back twins.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Flow/Burton combo. That's unfortunate.


Oh okay, gotcha. Moving my front put me ahead of the center of the sidecut so I am essentially riding switch with my normal side. Yea, that's my pet peeve about Burton. Oh well. I wanted a Shaun White board so what can you do? And I'm not a fan of Burton bindings so that's that :dunno:


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Arturo stane*

I live in sweden riding 5 months a year , change stance on so many boards ! results ! is this ... 22 to 23 inches is good ! use reference stance first ! ride it for a couple days no minutes no hours ! you need adaptability time .
this is my recomendation .. stance 22.5 for 18/-9 freestyle!/ freeride 
most of the pros - ride 22 to 23 wide stance. 
short stance soft tail and nose , wider stance stiff tail and nose .. 
freeride feels good in 21/ -6 
CRAIG KELLY(RIP) FREERIDER STANCE 27/ 12 POSITIVE ..
but i will recomend always leave the reference stance of the nose ! bcs is the main leg ( komando )for you turns and control the rest is up to you ! you can adjust the back of the binding to make better turns if the board has a slow response ! !  see you !


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

olas38 said:


> I live in sweden riding 5 months a year , change stance on so many boards ! results ! is this ... 22 to 23 inches is good ! use reference stance first ! ride it for a couple days no minutes no hours ! you need adaptability time .
> this is my recomendation .. stance 22.5 for 18/-9 freestyle!/ freeride
> most of the pros - ride 22 to 23 wide stance.
> short stance soft tail and nose , wider stance stiff tail and nose ..
> ...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

olas38 said:


> I live in sweden riding 5 months a year , change stance on so many boards ! results ! is this ... 22 to 23 inches is good ! use reference stance first ! ride it for a couple days no minutes no hours ! you need adaptability time .
> this is my recomendation .. stance 22.5 for 18/-9 freestyle!/ freeride
> most of the pros - ride 22 to 23 wide stance.
> short stance soft tail and nose , wider stance stiff tail and nose ..
> ...


Necro post of the week.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Saint Alphonso (Aug 25, 2013)

Been riding for 10 years and I never knew there was a "reference point". I have never had my bindings set in equidistant holes. Makes me wonder if I'm missing something but I'd say go with what works. Looking at Burton's channel, isn't the idea there that you've got unlimited possibilities for where you put your bindings? Mess around with them and put them where you like them. There are no rules.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)




----------

